
Killer use cases for blockchain - 01001
https://medium.com/@BenedictSlaney/killer-use-cases-for-blockchain-6e4621b3746
======
dmitriid
\- many companies shouldn't be on blockchain

\- killer user case 1: magic the gathering

\- killer use case 2: magic the gathering

\- everything will be on blockchain in the future.

It's painfully obvious that in 10 years no one has come up with a use case for
blockchains [1]

[1] [https://hackernoon.com/ten-years-in-nobody-has-come-up-
with-...](https://hackernoon.com/ten-years-in-nobody-has-come-up-with-a-use-
case-for-blockchain-ee98c180100)

